# kurz angebunden



## iblira zuja

saludos,

¿
La expresión *kurz angebunden *en la frase:
"Die Schauspielerin ist kurz angebunden, als sie ihm die Schlüssel übergibt."
podría tal vez traducirse como:
"La actriz lo trata *con brusquedad* al entregarle las llaves."
?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Hmm... "kurz angebunden" significa más bien la ausencia de amabilidad. Tratar a alguien con brusquedad es un insulto, verdad? Quizá mejor "era muy/extremadamente reservada"? Qué te parece en el contexto?

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## iblira zuja

Tratar con brusquedad no implica insultar en ningún caso. Es más bien un trato contrario al afable, agradable o cariñoso. Dicho de otro modo, un trato seco en el que no se pierde el tiempo con lindezas o "small talk".
En España mantener una conversación lo más corta posible, con el mínimo de frases y con la mayor ausencia de emoción sería ya "tratar con brusquedad": lo esperado socialmente, la expectativa común, presupone cordialidad en el contacto y pequeñas desviaciones antipragmáticas en forma de preguntas amables -y muchas veces retóricas o automatizadas: ¿cómo te va, cómo estás? etc- incluso con los desconocidos.

En el contexto se entiende que ella no pierde el tiempo con él en ese contacto entre vecinos. No se dice nada sobre su carácter o, como propones, sobre su reserva.

¡saludos y gracias!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Ah, gracias! Entonces se trata de un "amigo falso", porque "brüskieren" = "insultar".
Muy bien, entonces encontraste la traducción adecuada.


----------



## iblira zuja

¡oh, qué bien!
pues, efectivamente, falso amigo: *brüskieren ≠* contexto semántico de *con brusquedad *


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Pensándomelo bien, parece que haya aparecido otro falso amigo en ese hilo: "reserviert sein" no se refiere necesariamente al cáracter de una persona. Tambien puede significar que la persona responde en cierto momento de una manera "contrario al afable, agradable o cariñoso. Dicho de otro modo, un trato seco en el que no se pierde el tiempo con lindezas o "small talk"". 
De ahí mi sugerencia.


----------



## iblira zuja

es sin duda otra diferencia cultural. 
en español, se es o no se es reservado. es cuestión de carácter, nadie diría nunca *"estar reservado"*
se puede actuar un cierto día "con reservas"... pero ahí ya le estamos dando otro significado: 
con reserva/s = con desconfianza, duda, sospecha

bien por el segundo falso amigo


----------

